# AICAR back in stock!!!



## TwisT (Mar 23, 2011)

Finally back in stock!! 
Check it out broski, 100mg/vial
Only at purchase peptides

-T


----------



## Robert3755 (May 30, 2011)

Is there anyone out there who had research on this compound? i think its fascinating but I c406032 find any 'real' logs our there or feedback from actual users, and research articles don't help me when I'm looking for real, world applications. Any info would be appreciated, or links to any logs I haven't been able to find.


----------



## morphias (May 15, 2012)

I cannot even get the places that supply aicar to tell me a real dosage even in rat terminology.If effective dose is too high to even consider buying then I guess they have a good reason to hide real world dosages.I bought one aicar but will stay with GW until we get the information we need.Feel like an idiot for buying the one aicar!


----------



## crackrbaby (May 15, 2012)

I remember reading somewhere to start with 50mg eod and slowly up it to 100mg eod if needed.. I will try to find the link sometime tonight bro.


----------



## crackrbaby (May 15, 2012)

AICA ribonucleotide or AICAR: is an intermediate in the generation of inosine monophosphate, which acts as an AMP-activated protein kinase agonist. It stimulates glucose uptake and increases the activity of p38 mitogen-activated protein kinases α and β in skeletal muscle tissue, as well as suppressing apoptosis by reducing production of reactive oxygen compounds inside the cell. In 2008, researchers at the Salk Institute discovered that AICAR given to experimental mice significantly improves their Performance in endurance-type exercise, apparently by converting fast-twitch muscle fibers to the more energy-efficient, fat-burning, slow-twitch type. They also looked at the administration of GW 501516 (also called GW1516) in combination with AICAR. Given to mice that did not exercise, this combination activated 40% of the genes that were turned on when mice were given GW1516 and made to exercise. This suggests it may be possible to obtain some of the benefits of exercising without actually exercising. Because of the enhanced endurance effects, this could potentially be used by athletes to enhance their Performance. One of the lead researchers from this study has developed a urine test to detect it and has made the test available to the International Olympic Committee, and the World Anti-Doping Agency has added AICAR to the prohibited list from 2009 onwards.

Dosage - 50-100mg every other day
 ( information gathered via internet )


----------



## master blaster (May 16, 2012)

crackbaby, thank you for this information.I have a question on dosage,(just call me ignorant).I did buy one unit and it says 50mg and it is available in 100mg.Certainly, this does not mean you have to sub q after mixing an entire 50mg vial.As with most peptides mixed in vials we use a slin pin and a certain amount on the slin syringe such as #10 or #20.I am aware that this is not a peptide but do not want a huge od with this aicar.GW501516 is simple-5 mg-10mg daily.The bottle it came in was 

30ml@10mg per ml. So 1/2 ml dose twice daily.By the way,I was on here a long time as Morphias but somehow was kicked out of the system. Thank you for helping.


----------



## crackrbaby (May 17, 2012)

You are correct .


----------



## purchaseprotein (May 17, 2012)

Bout time that was updated!




TwisT said:


> Finally back in stock!!
> Check it out broski, 100mg/vial
> Only at purchase peptides
> 
> -T


----------



## TwisT (May 17, 2012)

purchasepeptides said:


> Bout time that was updated!



Go back to your tanning bed fat man


----------



## purchaseprotein (May 17, 2012)

Thats old fat man to you cabana boy. now go get some lotion to rub on my back




TwisT said:


> Go back to your tanning bed fat man


----------



## morphias (May 19, 2012)

I hope the gw and aircar work because I am going to invest for three months and see if there is noticeable gains at that time before proceding.Day 9 and my endurance is up from GW.Not a rush like an upper but can do regular workout and have plenty of energy to keep going and knock out extra cardio.2 mile run in am and then 1/2 hr cardio to 1hr cardio after workout.Workout is now 1 1/2 hrs up from 1 hr.Today is second day for aicar.I have lost 3lbs ,started at 231 15% bodyfat.Had complete 7 panel blood work and physical from doctor who used calpers on me before I initiated this treatment..Only fat is on stomach and handles.If this works on an old man like me than it probably will help anyone.


----------



## purchaseprotein (May 19, 2012)

Currently only 10 left in inventory. Expecting 200 with in 2 weeks!


----------

